# Center & Follow Rest For Craftsmen Lathe ...



## FOMOGO (May 11, 2015)

Got these from a member here, thanks Jack. Did a little clean up and paint. Not a great match on the paint, but couldn't find the same as I used on the lathe and had this in the shop. Waiting for an opportunity to put them to use. Mike


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 11, 2015)

Looking good.  The color would brighten any shop.


----------



## fgduncan (May 16, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful job!  Well done. I never installed a reversing switch when I heard about a chuck backing off and spinning across the shop floor with the work firmly gripped in its jaws. BTW, a very nice cleanup job, too. My equipment doesn't look that clean when I clean up!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. When I installed the reversing switch I knew even less than I know now. I have run it in reverse on several occasions with no issues, but I will definitely keep that issue in mind, maybe see if there is a way to positively lock it down. I've recently purchased a larger lathe, but I've grown pretty fond of this old machine and I'm sure it will continue to be used for lighter duty work. I found this one as a pile of dirty parts in the corner of someones garage about 15 yrs ago. I learned quite a bit getting it in running condition again. Oh, as regards it's cleanliness, It isn't often that tidy.   Mike


----------



## fgduncan (Jun 6, 2015)

The story I heard about the chuck backing off included the comment that the shop foreman was absolutely amazed that the quiet machinist that this happened to used language he had never heard since he was in service, and the machinist used them very accurately and proficiently! I have a reversing switch and didn't install it since I really couldn't see what the advantage was to running the tool upside down and out of sight. You say that you have done this, so my question is just what is the reason for doing it?

I installed 3 DRO's from Harbor Freight on mine and you can look at it here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/accessorizing-my-atlas-th42.32862/

Frank


----------

